# Is my Holland Lop a Charlie



## love4bunnies (Nov 19, 2010)

Is Connor a Charlie? I bred him to my broken Magpie and got 5 charlies i think.They will be a week on Sunday. Will post pictures opf them then.

Connor


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 19, 2010)

I wouldn't classify him as a charlie, my broken orange buck has just as much color and he showed fine for color he didn't for body type.


----------



## love4bunnies (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh ok thank you very much.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree, he is a regular broken pattern.  Charlie-marked kits often do not have a butterfly...just a partial butterfly or no butterfly, some ear coloring, eye circles, and a mainly white body.


----------



## love4bunnies (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you very much.Yes i think you described the babies.:0


----------



## love4bunnies (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is a pictures of Connor and Maggies babies.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 20, 2010)

Hes a broken Orange


----------



## love4bunnies (Nov 20, 2010)

His mother is the one on this and the father was a broken tort.
The mother is a broken magpie.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 21, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> Hes a broken Orange


Actually, his color is called tri-color. It's the broken version of harlequin.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 21, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> *T.A Bunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hes a broken Orange
> ...


I was thinking that, thanks for correcting me.


----------

